# Traditional Spay: Wearing a "Onsie"



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. My girl Lucy is having a traditional spay on Fri 12th July... I have heard that a number of poo owners have purchased a "onsie" for their poo after their spay. I am now wondering if to purchase one. However before I do, I would just like feedback on the benefits and what size/age to purchase. Lucy is about 17" to top of front shoulder. Thank you.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly wore a onesie when she got spayed but she was a lot smaller. I think the size was a 4 but not sure would have to check. I bought one for babies at Old Navy and cut a hole for her tail. It protected her little belly from dirt etc...when we took her outside. I also had an inflatable collar on her cause she would try to get at it threw the onesie. She healed up really good no infections, no redness so the vet said we did a good job. She didn't like the cone at all but the inflatable collar worked great and she didn't mind it. It looked kind of like a pillow you would wear around your neck when flying except it attached with velcro. Will attach a picture


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake wore a 24 month onesie. I tried it on willow because she goes in on the 16 of July and it got perfect. She is fifteen pounds. The onesie was a life saver. Jake was so freaked out by the cone that he was running around crying and throwing himself into everything. It was easy to use. Just roll it up at potty time. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Correction....Molly's onesie was a size 18-24 months she was about 9 lbs when she got spayed. It was big on her but the other size down was a bit snug.  don't know where I got size 4 from??? I still have them so just went and checked!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We used a 24 month one too bust still had to use the cone as she would still tty to lick the area and the onesie was staying wet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly had an 18-24 month onesie (3 for £2.95 from Asda) for her keyhole spay last Monday. No need for a collar. The onesie just protected the super glued punctures from getting dirty - she wore one for each of three days after the op but they're healed now so no need to wear them any more. They got quite dirty so shows how much dirt they protected the scars from. It had three poppers so the extreme ones went each side of her tail!

Toffin
x


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Bought 3 baby vests from Asda at £2.75 size 9-12 months for Bess, she is about 13" to shoulder but she is quite a small dog. They were well worth the buy and all I did was cut a slit near the bottom so her tail could fit though.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They didnt have them in the size I needed so bought Mable a swimmimg costume ...










Hope is Lucy is ok next week xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> They didnt have them in the size I needed so bought Mable a swimmimg costume ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How cute is that


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We were sat on the quilt for a week to try and stop her jumping up onto the seats xx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Hahaha! Oh my gosh Karen, I LOVE that photo! Mabel looks so cute in her swimming cozzie 

X


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you very much for your posts. I will purchase a few onsies next week in preparation. I don't know what I would do without this forum as everyone is so helpful. I'll post over Lucy's spay after Friday. Its a nervous time, that's for sure. Thank you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You may find that Mothercare do bigger sizes - Kiki was in 18-24 month envelope neck onesies and at six months was about 6.8kg and 12" tall.
I hope Lucy's op and recovery are straightforward.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie had the traditional spay last Monday and we too out her in a onsie! She's quite a small dog so I put her in 9-12 months done the job perfectly! You'll be amazed how quickly the bounce back  good luck


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

*Onsie's too small!*

Thank you everyone for your feedback. I wonder if anyone can help further? The largest body suit I can find is age 2-3 yrs from M&S. Just got it home and tried it on and its way to small! I can't even get the poppers to stretch anywhere near her bottom. Has anyone any further suggestions for clothing from experience for larger dogs please? Thank you!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hard luck...
I'm sure that someone on here used a t shirt put on backwards (tail through neck of shirt) and tied the bottom of the t shirt around their dog's neck.
Maybe someone else used a leotard....
If the worst comes to the worst the collar is ok - you only need to put it on her when no one is with her and she'll only need it for the first 3-5 days if it all heals up well - they tend not to use any external stitches, just glue so nothing for them to nibble and pull at....
Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi all. I managed to sew two onsies together to make a large one for Lucy. 

She had her traditional spay today. We dropped her of at the vets at 8:30am and collected her at 3pm. She has had a little bit of chicken and rice for tea and has had a drink of water and done wee wee toilet. All good so far, although understandably she is very sleepy. We also have a buster collar so we will see how she goes on tomorrow with just wearing the onsie. I shall sleep in the lounge with her tonight. 

Thank you for all your feedback. It sure is a looong day for us and our poo's when they have their spay.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah glad she's home and well. Wishing Lucy a speedy recovery x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear she is home and well done for making a onesie/twosie 
Hope Lucy sleeps well and makes a steady recovery.
Hope you are feeling happier now she is back home with you. It is a worrying time.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Well here is Lucy wearing her two-sie! Day 2 and she is a bit brighter, although grumbly and still sleepy. Seems ages between toilets, but went at 2pm this morning after a gap of 9 hrs. Her wound is much larger than I had thought at about 4 inches or more. Had a bite to eat this morning and her wound looks ok, so she's on the road to recovery albeit slowly.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a sweetie pie! Glad she is on the mend


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love your twosie, so glad all went well. If shes quiet it will be easier than you having to try to keep her calm. xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad she is doing well! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

